# Récupérer les morceaux achetés sur l'itunes store



## poulpino (17 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, j'espère que cette question n'a pas été déjà posée. Voilà mon problème: j'ai réinstallé mon ordinateur (tiger OSX version 10.4) et malheureusement j'ai perdu toute ma musique, définitivement. Bon j'ai fait n'importe quoi, je sais pourquoi j'en suis arrivé là, le problème est ailleurs. Simplement je me demandais s'il était possible de récupérer au moins les morceaux que j'ai acheté sur l'i-tune store (une dizaine), étant donné que j'ai des preuves d'achats. Est-ce possible ? Merci pour vos réponses. A bientôt.


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2008)

Tu lances iTunes, tu vas sur l'iTunes Store et tu cherches le support client. Tu leur envoies un email en précisant le problème auquel tu es confronté et ils devraient te répondre très vite (souvent en moins de 24 heures), en te redonnant accès à tous les titres que tu avais acheté. Tu auras juste à aller dans le Menu Store et à faire "télécharger la musique achetée"....

Et en attendant la réponse au mail... cours vite acheter un disque dur externe pour y faire des SAUVEGARDES!


----------



## steveaustin (17 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Et en attendant la réponse au mail... cours vite acheter un disque dur externe pour y faire des SAUVEGARDES!



Justement , je me suis abonné à MobileMe , car je voulais sauvegarder , entre autres , ma musique sur l'idisk  ; mais vu le temps que ça aurait mis , j'ai vite abandonné !...

Ton idée , Remy , de sauvegarder sur un disque dur externe est sans doute la plus rassurante , car je crois avoir compris que le fait d'avoir tout synchronisé sur un ipod ( touch en ce qui me concerne ) ne permet pas de retrouver ses titres , quand on change de mac par exemple ???


----------



## poulpino (18 Octobre 2008)

REMY MERCI, a bientôt.


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2008)

poulpino a dit:


> REMY MERCI, a bientôt.



Doit-on comprendre que le problème est résolu et que tu as pu récupérer tes titres?


----------



## poulpino (20 Octobre 2008)

OUI OUI le problème est résolu. Une certaine CATHERINE, l'équivalent du Hal de 2001 l'odyssée de l'espace pour l'ITUNE STORE a tout résolu. Ils m'ont envoyé un mail avec la ^procédure à suivre. Particulièrement simple et efficace mais ça ne marche qu'1 FOIS. Merci à tous, à bientôt.


----------



## vg93179 (18 Octobre 2009)

Hello, 

Suite à un crash de disque et une corruption de ma sauvegarde timemachine, j'avais moi aussi perdu une bonne partie de mes achats itunes (les séries surtout, trop lourdes pour aller sur mon ipod et iphone). 
J'ai suivi la meme procédure pour retélécharger les morceaux achetés  : itunes store, assistance ou directement là http://www.apple.com/fr/support/itunes/. 
Chercher la FAQ correspondante (je n'arrive pas à localiser mes achats itunes), cliquer sur non, ca n'a pas répondu a ma question, et l'interface propose de contacter le support par mail. 
J'ai recu une réponse dans les 24h, avec la procédure à suivre. 
Cependant, c'est exceptionnel  : les conditions gales de ventes précisent que les achats ne peuvent être retélécharger. 
C'est donc une faveur, sans doute unique, qui est faite par le support client. 

Merci de leur gentillesse en tout cas.


----------



## blinos (3 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu lances iTunes, tu vas sur l'iTunes Store et tu cherches le support client. Tu leur envoies un email en précisant le problème auquel tu es confronté et ils devraient te répondre très vite (souvent en moins de 24 heures), en te redonnant accès à tous les titres que tu avais acheté. Tu auras juste à aller dans le Menu Store et à faire "télécharger la musique achetée"....
> 
> Et en attendant la réponse au mail... cours vite acheter un disque dur externe pour y faire des SAUVEGARDES!


 


jai le meme probleme , jai compris ski fallai faire , mais jai pas trouver le fameux " support client " sur itunes store , tu peux me dire ou il se trouve ?
merci bcp !


----------



## r e m y (4 Décembre 2009)

C'est ici





Ce qui renvoie sur cette adresse INternet
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/itunes/


----------



## JyDé (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour j'ai le meme problème je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai perdu 40 des 69 morceaux acheté sur itune store. Seulement j'ai fais tout ce que vous expliquez mais lorsque je mets "non mon problème n'est pas résolu" dans le faq je n'ai pas accès a une aide par mail que faire pour récupérer mes morceaux?


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement, en faisant un test je m'aperçois qu'il n'y a plus d'adresse eMail permettant de contacter le service commercial de l'iTune Store.

Dans ce cas, tu peux essayer autre chose...
Sur l'iTunes Store tu cliques sur "Votre compte" en haut à droite
Une fois le résumé du compte affiché, choisir "Historique d'achats"

Essayer de retrouver l'une des factures correspondant à l'un des titres perdus et cliquer "Signaler un problème"

Cette fois ça devrait permettre d'envoyer un eMail dans lequel vous expliquez votre souci
(et à l'avenir... SAUVEGARDEZ vos données! au moins les fichiers que vous avez achetés et ceux que vous ne pourrez pas remplacer, comme des photos personnelles, de vacances, etc...)


----------



## PO_ (14 Décembre 2009)

c'est quand même incroyable de ne pas sauvegarder régulièrement ses données ... 


Ça me dépasse ce truc là ...


----------



## sami1814 (7 Février 2011)

Même problème sauf que moi c'est pas 40 ou 70 musiques dont je parles mais 2'000 musiques !!!!!! peduent à cause d'une sauvegarde mal placées, et en plus de cela on doit racheter les titres qui sont perdus, quelle honte Apple !!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2011)

Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé avec ta sauvegarde ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Février 2011)

sami1814 a dit:


> Même problème sauf que moi c'est pas 40 ou 70 musiques dont je parles mais 2'000 musiques !!!!!! peduent à cause d'une sauvegarde mal placées, et en plus de cela on doit racheter les titres qui sont perdus, quelle honte Apple !!!!!!



Il y a 2 ans environ, j'ai perdu une bonne centaine de CDAudio que j'avais entreposés dans une caisse noire laissée bêtement en plein soleil..... résultat, la chaleur les a gravement endommagés, déformés et ils sont devenus illisibles.

Je ne suis pas allé gueuler  "Quelle honte la FNAC!" parce que j'étais obligé de racheter ces disques à cause d'un entreposage hasardeux! :mouais:


----------



## dani31 (21 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Il y a 2 ans environ, j'ai perdu une bonne centaine de CDAudio que j'avais entreposés dans une caisse noire laissée bêtement en plein soleil..... résultat, la chaleur les a gravement endommagés, déformés et ils sont devenus illisibles.
> 
> Je ne suis pas allé gueuler  "Quelle honte la FNAC!" parce que j'étais obligé de racheter ces disques à cause d'un entreposage hasardeux! :mouais:



Ce n'est pas pareil.

Quand on achète un disque à la fnac ou ailleurs, on achète également le support physique, le cd donc, dans ce cas précis je peux comprendre qu'il n'est pas possible au magasin de redonner ce support.

Sur iTunes, les chansons sont stockées sur des serveurs, et de la même façon qu'iTunes autorise de télécharger des applications pour iPhone et iPad et iPod achetées et ensuite perdues, il devrait faire de même pour les chansons, je n'arrive pas à comprendre qu'aujourd'hui on arrive à vendre (et donc à acheter) des morceaux par internet, et qu'on ne puisse pas accéder à vie aux téléchargements, c'est tout à fait normal, les chansons ont été achetées !

Un exemple, en plus de celui des applications iTunes qu'on télécharge à vie même après les avoir perdues ou effacées, quand on achète un livre numérique sur le site partenaire de la fnac (Kobo), et même certainements sur l'Amazon Kindle ou autres, on peut si on a par exemple perdu le fichier, retélécharger le livre sans repayer !

Les choses ont changées, et c'est surtout une bonne chose pour inciter les gens à acheter et non à télécharger illégalement !


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2012)

Ton argumentation ne tient plus la route. Aujourd'hui, Apple autorise le retélechargement des chansons acheté tant qu'elles sont disponibles dans la boutique. Et c'est là où est le problème. Certaines chansons, comme certains logiciels disparaissent d'iTunes. Donc, impossible de les recharger.

Il faut donc TOUJOURS faire une sauvegarde au cas ou l'éditeur serait une vraie enflure 

Apple n'y est pour rien encore une fois, ce sont les personnes propriétaire des droits qui décident de laisser les oeuvres de leurs poulains sur iTunes ou non.

Moi, je trouve cela hallucinant qu'as l'heure du numérique justement, il ne soit pas possible d'avoir une vraie base de données archivant ce genre de travaux. Cela existe pour la TV (INA) pour l'imprimé (Bibliotheque national) et pas pour les films et musique dématerialisé. 

Encore une fois, c'est le consommateur qui pâtit de ce protectionnisme et qui fait que le piratage devient souvent plus simple pour certaines choses. Du coup, les gens s'habituent à pirater.

L'argent utiliser dans l'Hadopi aurait été plus utile s&#8217;il avait été utilisé pour un vrai programme d'état de sauvegarde de la culture (au sens large) et non pour de la répression pure ne servant au final qu'à réprimander une quantité infime de personnes.


----------



## ElBarto (26 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème approchant : j'ai changé de PC et fait une sauvegarde de mon dossier "musiques". J'installe iTunes sur mon nouveau PC et là au moment de récupérer mes 8000 et quelques morceaux je tombe sur un hic. :mouais:

Tous mes MP3 "hors iTunes" sont parfaitement récupérés, en revanche certains de mes CD importés par iTunes (pas tous curieusement) et surtout les morceaux achetés ne veulent pas remonter. Ils sont bien physiquement dans le dossier sauvegardé mais lorsque j'essaye de les importer j'obtiens un message m'informant que je ne peux pas les ouvrir, que je n'ai pas les droits requis et qu'il faut que je contacte l'administrateur etc... (voir image) 

Vu que je suis l'admin de ma machine je ne comprends pas trop. Comment puis-je les récupérer ? Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## ElBarto (26 Avril 2012)

Bon finalement j'ai trouvé la soluce tout seul : il suffit de COPIER les fichiers plutôt que de les déplacer. Et là iTunes reconnaît la "paternité" du fichier


----------



## Time97 (15 Mai 2012)

Salut pour ceux qui on la dernière version de Itunes, vous pouvez aller dans Itunes Store dans votre application Itunes et regarder dans la barre en dessous du nom de votre compte Itunes et vous aurez écrit Achats. Ils vous suffira de cliquer dessus et vous verrez tous vos derniers achats sur Itunes Store et il y aura marquer en bas à gaucher télécharger. Et voilà le tour est joué.


----------



## Ploumette (6 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

... et pour ceux qui sont sous Mac OSX 10.4.11, dont la version d'iTunes n'est pas téléchargeable et donc pas accès à l'iCloud?

Car c'est tout ce que propose l'assistance, une fois branché dans le store d'iTunes!

J'ai dû appeler l'assistance, mais mon pb n'est toujours pas résolu!

Et mes achats ont été effacés suite à un effacement de doublons!!!
(le comble, pour Apple!)

Cela fait 2 heures, que je tente ceci ou cela, depuis internet ou via iTunes...

Je vous remercie de réponses précises, quant à ma configuration!
(version iTunes 9!)

Bon we à toutes et tous!


----------

